# Reset to Factory



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a Dell 1525 with Windows 7.How do i put it back to Factory Condition? I think its one of the F-buttons ,just not sure which one. Thanks


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

F12 maybe? Was win 7 the original software, if not when win 7 installed I believe you lost the restore partition.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Dell+1525+factory+restore


----------



## Bootstrapper (Mar 24, 2014)

The F key designations are not determined by Windows, but by the BIOS (software that loads before Windows). I have seen almost every choice of F key used, but the most common are F12, F10, F8, F2. Only Dell knows what version of BIOS they installed on that specific model.


----------

